# judge is upset about the see-through staircase



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2011)

Franklin County, Ohio Courthouse Has See-Through Glass Staircase

6:26 PM, Jun 10, 2011

Columbus, Ohio -- An Ohio judge is upset about the see-through staircase at her county's new courthouse.

Franklin County Common Pleas Judge Julie Lynch wears a dress to work everyday. She said she won't take the glass steps in the multi-million dollar courthouse, she'll take the elevator.

Lynch said they could drawing a peeping eye from below and tells the Columbus Dispatch people who wear dresses, skirts and kilts should know about the risk.

The Public Facilities Management director said they've discussed whether to reconstruct the staircase or leave it as is. But, the newspaper said officials don't want to change the building's artistic integrity.

So for now, security guards have been instructed to watch for people craning their necks up at the stairway

http://www.digtriad.com/video/default.aspx?bctid=987335269001


----------



## RLGA (Jun 12, 2011)

Doesn't it seem odd that for the decades before the ADA, open risers in stairways were permitted and many more women wore dresses and this issue didn't make the news?

Personally, I don't like open risers...they make me feel uneasy.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 12, 2011)

Just a thought but maybe Judge Lynch should start wearing panties to work and stop being so up-tight. Stairs are good exercise.

Does the title "Judge Lynch" strike anyone else as a bit humorous?


----------



## conarb (Jun 12, 2011)

I built many cheap apartment buildings in the 60s with open precast concrete stairs, nobody complained but that was before the cancer of political correctness invaded this country.  I sure seems to me that she should call the building inspector, it sure looks like they violated the 4" rule that killed the concrete precast stairs, but it's hard to tell looking at the video. Who plan checked and inspected the court house, was it immune from codes and inspections?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> Who plan checked and inspected the court house, was it immune from codes and inspections?


There is nothing in the code that prohibits clear risers, so to imply that it was not checked or inspected is not relevant.

It is code compliant to have clear treads, smart is another thing.

















And the 4 inch was not "violated"


----------



## conarb (Jun 12, 2011)

Mark:

I see, what appeared in the video to be over 4" is actually closed with glass, so it is code compliant.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> Mark:I see, what appeared in the video to be over 4" is actually closed with glass, so it is code compliant.


Yes........


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2011)

Go back and frost them??    Or apply some other material to the bottom???


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Go back and frost them??


That's what is said in the video


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

Code does not prohibit glass stairs or floors, but it is tough to pass the slip resistance test without some coating or etching.


----------



## Alias (Jun 13, 2011)

Have one of the designers put on a kilt and see how he likes walking up those steps with some women at the bottom of the staircase. :twisted:


----------



## pwood (Jun 13, 2011)

they should at least put one of those warning signs on the stairs stating" caution objects on the stairs appear larger than they are" :mrgreen:


----------



## steveray (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll walk it in my kilt.....www.utilikilts.com


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 13, 2011)

pwood, that's priddy darn funny, I don't care what you say!

I hope the judge takes the stairs instead of the elevator when the fire alarm sounds!

pc1


----------



## RJJ (Jun 13, 2011)

pwood! LMAO!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 13, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Go back and frost them??    Or apply some other material to the bottom???


Bottom of what?  The Judge or the stairs?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the stairs and applied for a security job at the courthouse


----------



## beach (Jun 14, 2011)

Now I can get rid of the mirrors on my shoes........


----------



## jim baird (Jun 15, 2011)

Very funny story.  I'd like to hear from the architects here whether they think clear treads are "good design" or not.

I wonder what the charge might be against someone caught by security "craning their necks"?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2011)

jim baird said:
			
		

> Very funny story.  I'd like to hear from the architects here whether they think clear treads are "good design" or not.I wonder what the charge might be against someone caught by security "craning their necks"?


The Courthouse, in this case, has clear *RISERS* not Treads


----------



## jim baird (Jun 15, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The Courthouse, in this case, has clear *RISERS* not Treads


Yes, but I can still see through the treads in the picture.  So, are clear risers good design, when such design offends some sensiblities?

Ever notice on the hispanic TV channels how the ladies doing news/gossip/info shows don't get a "modesty panel" at their counters/desks, and even have to perch high up on stools in their short skirts?

That Latino machismo appears to rule pretty solid as to showing maximo piel.


----------

